# Goose Shell Decoys



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 23 G&H standard goose shells with heads, 22 flambeau standard goose shells, and 6 G&H lesser size shells. All are in good shape and have been used quite a bit. Asking $75.00 per dozen and will throw in a mesh GHG bag if you buy 2 dozen or more. I'll sale the whole lot (51 decoys) for $300 and include 2 GHG mesh decoy bags. 

Located in North Ogden.

I don't have pictures yet, just got back from the storage shed and it is too dark. They are your typical shell decoys though.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sold.


----------

